
My new library superpower - mpweiher
https://blog.jonudell.net/2019/01/13/my-new-library-superpower/
======
eesmith
I used to volunteer at my local library. A lot of interesting books came
through interlibrary loan!

I also got to see the inverse power. One of the librarians pulled out a bunch
of old SF books which hadn't been checked out for a long time, to make space
for new books. I've read a lot of old SF, so I went through them. There were
indeed not worth the space.

